Ask HN: Has Peter Thiel retreated to his bunker yet? - davedx
======
davedx
I'm genuinely curious, are the super elites making use of all the money they
poured into their "end times" preparations? Maybe sama knows?

~~~
unraveller
This isn't a highly unpredictable shtf scenario worth revealing your real
plans.

They probably expected it and would like to stay around to collect the bets
against the everything bubble to buy at the bottom.

------
mhkool
If Peter Thiel has a doctor that explains to him how he himself can boost his
immune system he does not need to be afraid of the virus. You may get good
advice yourself by checking out Dr Eric Berg on Youtube.

